# Broken or sprained wing…



## Sumrrr (Jul 14, 2021)

My budgie went to bed fine but must have had a night terror. Anyways this morning, at first it appeared that two small feathers might be out of place. He has since “righted” them. I’m assuming it’s a sprain as he has been trying to take small flights here and there. Always landing and adjusting his left wing. It lays mostly but not entirely flat. Otherwise he’s been using his beak and legs to move around. Anyways my question is (until I can get him into avian vet for a check), can budgies fly at all with a broken wing? He appears to have made short flights but the last one he just basically fell (not a hard fast thud) to a lower perch. Thanks!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

If he has a complete break I would think not but depending on where the break is it could make a difference, or if it is just a hairline fracture, with any injury to the wing bones or a sprain in the muscles I would not let him out of the cage, if he is flying in his cage pad the bottom of the cage with something soft, covered with paper towels so if he falls again there is something to cushion the fall a bit. Maybe put him to bed early to try to limit his movement for the night. I hope nothing is broken.


----------



## Sumrrr (Jul 14, 2021)

Thanks. I’ve padded bottom. Will see if vet has any emergency appointments tomorrow morning. I think it’s a fracture of some sort as it’s now drooping. Thanks!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Do you keep a night-light on in the room with him at night to help prevent night-frights?*


----------



## Sumrrr (Jul 14, 2021)

Thanks yes I plan to.

Sorry I usually have a little light but will adjust to be a bit more tonight.


----------

